# To All US Military Veterans



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

It is finally official. 

This FMP change has been in the workings for the last couple of years and has finally happened. I just received this email and am passing the info on to all concerned. 


VA Manila (RO&OPC) <[email protected]>
To @
Today at 5:53 PM

To All Veterans Enrolled In the VA Manila Outpatient Clinic:


Effective October 1, 2017, VHA Foreign Medical Program (FMP) will assume medical claims processing responsibilities in the Philippines for all care in the community to include inpatient and outpatient care, diagnostic and laboratory tests, medications, refills, prosthetics and durable medical equipment reimbursement. VA Manila will no longer be issuing LOAs, pre-authorize treatment or reimburse Veterans for care received outside the VA Manila Outpatient Clinic after September 30, 2017.

Under FMP, Veterans will pay for treatment and submit official paid receipts with admission and treatment records to the address provided on the attached fact sheet. Local community providers also have the option of billing FMP directly for reimbursement. This program requires no pre-authorization or letter of authorization (LOA) before visiting a community provider as long as the medical care received is for a VA-rated service-connected condition. Treatment for non-service connected medical care is at the expense of the Veteran and cannot be reimbursed by the FMP. 

Veterans living in the Philippines who choose to receive outpatient care at the VA Manila Outpatient Clinic can do so for their VA service-connected conditions. The clinic will continue to provide primary and specialty care, vaccinations, medications and refills ordered by a VA physician and perform laboratory and other ancillary tests in the clinic at no cost to the Veteran. When a service, procedure, test or specialist is not available in the clinic, the Veteran will be advised to seek treatment in the community, pay for treatment and submit official paid receipts with admission and treatment records to the FMP to be reimbursed. The Veteran’s community provider may also choose to send a bill for reimbursement directly to FMP. A service connected Veteran may be treated for non-service connected disabilities within the limits of the outpatient clinic, as stated in 38 U.S.C. § 1724(e). Follow up services required for non-service connected conditions that are beyond the capabilities of the clinic, will be the Veteran’s responsibility, including obtaining services and paying all related cost.


Veterans must register with the Foreign Medical Program on or before September 30, 2017 to ensure you can obtain and be reimbursed for medical care in the community beginning October 1, 2017. After a Veteran is registered in FMP, Veterans do not have to wait until October 1 to obtain and be reimbursed for medical care from FMP when living or traveling to other foreign countries. Simply mail or fax the enclosed registration form (VA Form No. 10-7959f-1), and include your full name, mailing address, address of residence (including country), U.S. social security number and your VA claim number to:


Foreign Medical Program (FMP)

P.O. Box 469061

Denver, CO 80246-9061

Fax: (303) 331-7803 


For questions about the FMP, Veterans can contact the FMP customer service center Monday through Friday between the hours of 8:05 a.m. to 6:45 pm (EST) eastern standard time at (303) 331-7590 or visit their website for more information at: https://www.va.gov/purchasedcare/programs/veterans/fmp/index.asp


This change standardizes coordination of community care among all Veterans living outside the continental United States and its territories. Veterans may call the VA Manila Regional Office and Outpatient Clinic Monday through Friday from 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. at 02-550-3888 or callers outside metro Manila can call the toll free number at 1-800-1888-5252 for additional information or to schedule a medical appointment.


Thank you for your service.

JM101


----------

